# Help identifying stirling engine



## LyleM (Dec 29, 2011)

I was browsing youtube, and found this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqmHuiMT0pQ[/ame]

The guy gives little info, which i used to search for it,and found nothing. Does anyone know what its called and where i can find plans for it? Thanks.


----------



## dgjessing (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow - that looks pretty much like what I've been contemplating! The crankcase is sealed, so there is no worry about leaking around a push rod into the displacer cylinder. The displacer is hooked to the crank by a simple connecting rod. I was planning on having the displacer cylinder situated vertically though, on the theory that there would be less friction that way. Neat - thanks for the link 

I'm going to do drawings, by the way (already working on them, slowly but surely...).


----------

